# Where will you first post Covid trip take you?



## Brookswood (Mar 14, 2021)

Where will you first post Covid trip take you?

For me, it will be to Arizona to see some friends and family.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2021)

*Southern Spain.... *


----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 14, 2021)

I hope to make it to Kenya and Tanzania, but am feeling a little overwhelmed at all the things that would have to happen first (for plane trip to be safe, for Africa to have low covid, for airline flights to resume convenient schedules, to get rescheduled for a spot on a safari, to try to get appointment at the travel clinic for a yellow fever waiver, etc etc).

If I listen to this song enough times maybe I'll start to feel able to overcome the challenges!
www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdMWHB6Kz3A


----------



## bowmore (Mar 14, 2021)

I hope to Friday Harbor in the San Juan Islands. Fly to Seattle, then take the ferry to Friday Harbor. Tour the island, do some kayaking, and some flight-seeing. Ferry back to Seattle, flight home.
We could fly from Friday harbor, but we are retired, and a 3 ferry ride is relaxing.


----------



## Dana (Mar 14, 2021)

.
_We have lots of wonderful places to visit here in Australia, no restrictions. However, when our international borders are once again open, I will visit my relatives in the UK and Switzerland which I do every two years._


----------



## SetWave (Mar 14, 2021)

Far far away.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 14, 2021)

We're anticipating 3 or 4 days in Las Vegas, probably in October, when the temperatures there are more mild.....IF this virus slows down.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 14, 2021)

We don't travel very far anymore but it will be so nice not to have to wear a mask .   
Looking forward to day trips to Atlantic City and activities with the grandkids all without the worry of the virus.


----------



## Jeweltea (Mar 14, 2021)

Hope to go on some rallies with our trailer this summer and fall. I don't plan on flying anywhere for a long time, if ever.


----------



## Jules (Mar 14, 2021)

Don M. said:


> We're anticipating 3 or 4 days in Las Vegas, probably in October, when the temperatures there are more mild.....IF this virus slows down.


That would be our first out-of-country trip too. 

Within Canada it will be to Ontario to see my daughters. 

Everything is Covid dependent.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 15, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> I hope to make it to Kenya and Tanzania, but am feeling a little overwhelmed at all the things that would have to happen first (for plane trip to be safe, for Africa to have low covid, for airline flights to resume convenient schedules, to get rescheduled for a spot on a safari, to try to get appointment at the travel clinic for a yellow fever waiver, etc etc).
> 
> If I listen to this song enough times maybe I'll start to feel able to overcome the challenges!
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdMWHB6Kz3A


I did a safari in Tanzania October 2019. It was the most amazing trip. If you want more details PM me


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 15, 2021)

As soon as it's safe to travel abroad, Guadeloupe is top of my list. As for traveling in Sweden I want to go to a place called Abisko in the far north. I was there in midsummer and experienced the midnight sun and now I want to go midwinter for 24 hours of night and to see the Northern lights.


----------



## chic (Mar 15, 2021)

To the grocery store.   All six NE states now have mask mandates so I can not longer go inside a grocery store outside of driving to a Midwest state. 

It will seem like and adventure and will fit my budget at the same time.


----------



## jujube (Mar 15, 2021)

Domestically, it'll be Virginia in a month or two.  Hopefully, we'll be going to New England this summer and old England (London) and maybe a side-trip to Edinburgh or Wales on a girl's trip in September or October.


----------



## oldman (Mar 15, 2021)

The Rockies.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 15, 2021)

St Louis to visit mt niece


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 15, 2021)

Texas


----------



## asp3 (Mar 15, 2021)

We've been travelling to various places around California (and briefly Stateline, Nevada) throughout the pandemic.  Our first trip outside our extended area will probably be to Wisconsin to intern my mother's ashes.  We'll either go with my father or meet him there.

We don't have any plans for any non-family related travel yet.  We'll probably go to Hawaii next year but that's family related as well because my daughter-in-law is from Hawaii and my grandson (soon to be one) has yet to meet the relatives there.


----------

